

Bitcoin – what happened yesterday in Japan? - cocoapriest

I&#x27;m a developer of the Bitcoin Tracker iPad app (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.alstertouch.com&#x2F;bitcoinapp&#x2F;) and I just noticed a big spike in yesterday&#x27;s downloads from Japan. Does anyone have any clue what happened over there?
======
mschuster91
There's been some dude broadcasting a BTC transaction out of North Korea...
but I don't believe this would cause a spark of interest in Japan.

------
nanofortnight
Not sure it's related but I know the Bitcoin Tokyo Meetup Group has a meeting
tomorrow.

